# Determinar el valor de una resistencia



## MarioAM (Ene 2, 2021)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problama con un frigorifico LG, lleva tiempo dando problemas, no enfría bien.

Revisando la placa he detectado esta resistencia quemada pero no soy capaz de saber exactamente su valor.


Según veo de izquierda a derecha los colores son Negro, Dorado, Plata, Rojo y Plata. Pero con esa combinación no soy capaz de saber su valor, puede ser al revés pero sigo teniendo plata en medio y no cuadra. El primero de la derecha podría ser gris, no tengo acceso a la placa, solo esta foto.

Os pongo la foto un poco más ampliada para que la ubiqueis.


El conector de los cables blancos es este:


Y el que se ve un poco más arriba con tres cables; Marrón, Azúl y tierra, es este:


El frigo funciona, el congelador va perfecto pero el frigo, por aire desde el congelador, no enfría.

Gracias a todos de antemano por la ayuda, si alguien tuviera el esquema seria genial, pero solo con saber el valor de la resistencia me conformo.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2021)

¿La has descongelado "bien"?
Suele fallar lo primero de todo el circuito de desescarche
También puede haber fallado la compuerta que une el congelador con la parte superior.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2021)

"Negro, Dorado, Plata, Rojo y Plata"

Creo que es : *Gris* , Rojo , Plata , Dorado , Negro


----------



## MarioAM (Ene 2, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿La has descongelado "bien"?
> Suele fallar lo primero de todo el circuito de desescarche
> También puede haber fallado la compuerta que une el congelador con la parte superior.


Si, lo he descongelado bien con un secador.
La compuerta se mueve y el ventilador funciona, otra cosa es que la placa no controle bien la compuerta y no la abra lo suficiente cuando lo necesita, pero funcionar funciona.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 2, 2021



DOSMETROS dijo:


> "Negro, Dorado, Plata, Rojo y Plata"
> 
> Creo que es : *Gris* , Rojo , Plata , Dorado , Negro


Podría ser, pero ¿plata en la posición central qué valor es?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2021)

Busca códigos de resistencias de 5 colores


----------



## MarioAM (Ene 2, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Busca códigos de resistencias de 5 colores


Los he buscado, pero no hay plata en la tercera posición nunca, por eso no lo entiendo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2021)

Yo entiendo que es de 0,82Ω 10% 100ppm/K

Por cierto que tiene pinta de estar sucia pero no rota. Es complicada de medir esa resistencia y de sustituir mas. A ver donde la encuentras.


----------



## MarioAM (Ene 2, 2021)

Pues si, podría ser, y ahora que lo miro más ampliado parece un sello muy mal puesto, puede ser que esté bien.


----------



## MarioAM (Ene 3, 2021)

Hola de nuevo a todos, esta mañana he podido ver en directo la placa, efectivamente es un sello que ha cogido un trozo de la resistencia y en la foto parece quemada pero está bien. Tras revisarlo todo ya solo me queda la placa, por lo que voy a buscar una nueva.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## isabel1995 (Mar 20, 2021)

*H*ola*.*
*¿M*e podrían ayudar*? T*engo una duda en esta tarjeta*.
L*a única resistencia grande que tiene* ¿*c*ó*mo puedo saber de cuantos *W*atts es? *M*ide 1.5 cm*.*
*L*es agradezco*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 20, 2021)

Parece ser de 2 Watts. Como hay bastante espacio podría colocarse hasta una de 10 Watts, siempre y cuando no estorbe al potenciómetro.


----------



## isabel1995 (Mar 20, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Parece ser de 2 Watts. Como hay bastante espacio podría colocarse hasta una de 10 Watts, siempre y cuando no estorbe al potenciómetro.



*S*e puede poner una resistencia de otro material?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 20, 2021)

isabel1995 dijo:


> ¿Se puede poner una resistencia de otro material?


Depende. Si se trata del recubrimiento, sí.
Si se trata de un metal resistivo como el Nicromo, podría afectar al sistema por electromagnetismo, y solo se daría en casos de conmutación, lo que no sucedería con las de carbón.
Si el circuito no es crítico, se puede colocar lo que sea.


----------



## isabel1995 (Mar 20, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Depende. Si se trata del recubrimiento, sí.
> Si se trata de un metal resistivo como el Nicromo, podría afectar al sistema por electromagnetismo, y solo se daría en casos de conmutación, lo que no sucedería con las de carbón.
> Si el circuito no es crítico, se puede colocar lo que sea.



*D*onde vivo solo hay de 1/2 *W*att, buscar*é* entonces, muchas gracias


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 16, 2021)

Hola, ¿Me podriais decir de que valor son estas resistencias? No le encuentro ningun sentido a la hora de sacar su valor segun las tablas de colores. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2021)

La primera es 1 Ohm 2%

La segunda no veo bien los colores , si es rojo-negro-negro-dorado-negro =20 Ohms 2%


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 16, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> Hola, ¿Me podriais decir de que valor son estas resistencias? No le encuentro ningun sentido a la hora de sacar su valor segun las tablas de colores. Gracias!


Y.. ¿Qué valor dan con el polímetro? 
A veces cuando dudas sólo hace falta comparar la medida con lo que podría ser el valor del código de colores.


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La primera es 1 Ohm 2%
> 
> La segunda no veo bien los colores , si es rojo-negro-negro-dorado-negro =20 Ohms 2%


La segunda es Marron -negro-negro-dorado- negro


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y.. ¿Qué valor dan con el polímetro?
> A veces cuando dudas sólo hace falta comparar la medida con lo que podría ser el valor del código de colores.


Las dos estan abiertas, estan quemadas, por eso no puedo comprobarlas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> La segunda es Marron -negro-negro-dorado- negro



10 Ohms 2%


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 29, 2021)

Hola, vuelvo a escribir este post, porque me estoy comiendo la cabeza con los valores tan extraños que me da esta resistencia (9,88Kohm) sus colores son marron -negro -naranja  -oro- negro

Seria de 10,3 ohms +-/1% ¿No?

No tiene sentido de que sea de 9,88K no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> Hola, vuelvo a escribir este post, porque me estoy comiendo la cabeza con los valores tan extraños que me da esta resistencia (9,88Kohm) sus colores son marron -negro -naranja  -oro- negro
> 
> Seria de 10,3 ohms +-/1% ¿No?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271109
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271108No tiene sentido de que sea de 9,88K no?


Hola caro Don Adorisman , ? acaso mediste esa resistencia sola o aun conectada a la tarjeta ?
Si mediste sola mui probablemente esa si queda alterada , ahora si mediste aun conectada a la tarjeta seguramente lo restante del circuito si queda en paralelo alteranto su medida ( cosa perfectamente normal de ocorrir)
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 29, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Adorisman , ? acaso mediste esa resistencia sola o aun conectada a la tarjeta ?
> Si mediste sola mui probablemente esa si queda alterada , ahora si mediste aun conectada a la tarjeta seguramente lo restante del circuito si queda en paralelo alteranto su medida ( cosa perfectamente normal de ocorrir)
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


la medi en tarjeta y fuera de tarjeta y me da ese valor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2021)

Hummmm , nose pero mirando la foto posteada esa resistencia no es de 10K ??


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 29, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hummmm , nose pero mirando la foto posteada esa resistencia no es de 10K ??


No lo se por eso pregunto, ¿es de 10Kohm?

Si fuese de 4 bandas.. pero es de 5 bandas estoy totalmente liado..


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 29, 2021)

Lo más probable que sea de 10 K +-5%, por eso mide con el tester 9,88 K, puede ser que la última banda negra sea un error.
De todos modos ese impreso, que no se que es, ¿funciona bien?, porqué si funciona bien, el resistor es de 10 K.


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 29, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Lo más probable que sea de 10 K +-5%, por eso mide con el tester 9,88 K, puede ser que la última banda negra sea un error.
> De todos modos ese impreso, que no se que es ¿funciona bien?, porqué si funciona bien, el resistor es de 10 K.


E ahi mi pregunta, ya que cuando se desvalorizan no dan valores tan exactos como en este caso, pero el codigo de colores no dice eso, el impreso es de una TV LG en el cual la tarjeta YSUS se calientan mucho los IGBTS hasta el punto de fundirse.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 29, 2021)

Muy simple, conseguite el circuito del modelo de TV LG que mencionas, y te fijas de cuanto es ese resistor, y se acabó el problema.


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 29, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Muy simple, conseguite el circuito del modelo de TV LG que mencionas, y te fijas de cuanto es ese resistor, y se acabó el problema.


No lo consigo, la TV es una LG 42PM4700


----------



## FelML (Ago 29, 2021)

Según la tabla de Scooter


Scooter dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 259794


El valor es de 10K, el naranja son 3 ceros, y la tolerancia 5 por cien (banda oro). Se va ligeramente de valor, probablemente por medirla tocando con los dedos los terminales. Esto crea un valor de R en paralelo entre 100K y 10Mohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2021)

10k


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 29, 2021)

Pero si es de 5 bandas, los el naranja que tu dices que son 3 ceros, no es el multiplicador. ¿Entonces quedamos que es un error de impresion en las bandas? ¿es de 10K?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> puede ser que la última banda negra sea un error.



La última banda negra es la tolerancia-variación con la temperatura.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 29, 2021)

Buenas... 


Estudia la tabla. 
Te saldrá 10k con 0,1% de tolerancia y + 20 de coeficiente de temperatura.​


----------



## FelML (Ago 29, 2021)

Creo que la última banda en negro es 100 ppm/K de coeficiente termico lo demás es todo correcto


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 29, 2021)

Sí bueno, es que ni yo mismo interpreté bien la tabla que subí.

1er dígito ------ Marron
2º dígito --------Negro
3er dígito--------Naranja
Multiplicador----Oro = x 0,1
Tolerancia -------negro = + 20%

10K + 20% de tolerancia
Si no me equivoco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2021)

Nopes , 10kOhm 5% 

El color negro, que representa 100 ppm / K, esto indica que para un cambio de 100 °C en la temperatura, puede haber un cambio de 0.1% en el valor de resistencia. En general representa el coeficiente de temperatura. Pero en algunos casos puede representar la confiabilidad y la tasa de fallas.


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 29, 2021)

A ver, o estoy loco o se me esta llendo la cabeza de echar tantas horas

1er dígito Marrón---------- 1
2do dígito Negro------------0
3er dígito  Naranja---------3
Multiplicador Oro-------- x0,1
Tolerancia Negro--------- +-20%

103×0,1 = 10,3 Ohms +-20%


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2021)

No no no , no es de 5 bandas , es de 4 con el agregado del código de temperatura


----------



## Adorisman (Ago 29, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no no , no es de 5 bandas , es de 4 con el agregado del código de temperatura


Dios, ya podrian distinguirlo de alguna manera mas evidente, con verlo uno piensa que es de 5 bandas.......

Gracias DOSMETROS y los restantes que cruz me hago. Ire a echar una cabezada aqui en España son las 4 de la madrugada gracias, un SALUDO!😓🥱 👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 29, 2021)

No me hagan caso que son casi las cuatro y se me cierra el cerebro.. Mañana sera otro lunes. 😳


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 29, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> No lo consigo, la TV es una LG 42PM4700


Adjunto el manual de servicio con diagrama. (Descargar las tres partes)


----------



## manu12 (Mar 11, 2022)

Hola, me gustaría saber que tipo de resistencias y de que valor son, las resistencias de la foto que subo a continuación, están serigrafiadas como R35 y R36, creo que son resistencias fusibles bobinadas, tienen 5 bandas, pero creo que los colores no coinciden con los de las resistencias normales, la última banda negra es sobre la que tengo dudas, gracias de antemano.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2022)

La banda negra es un coeficiente de temperatura , haces como si no estuviera.

Tema muchas veces tratado , cero buscador !






						Identificación de resistencia rara
					

Bueno les comento que estoy reparando mi osciloscopio Monfrini y les estoy cambiando capacitores y algunas otras yerbas que andan mal, me encontré con una resistencia cuyo código de color es amarillo, plata, rojo, plata así como les digo y mide 24k. por supuesto que es una resistencia antigua de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 12, 2022)

manu12 dijo:


> me gustaría saber que tipo de resistencias y de que valor son


El Resistor


----------

